# SawStop 1.75HP Cabinet Saw with 36" rails review



## Brad_Nailor (Jul 26, 2007)

Great choice, good luck with your new saw! Aside from the safety factor, the saw is well built, and the fence is really nice.


----------



## Manitario (Jul 4, 2010)

deke, you've been around LJ's longer than me, you should know better than to start asking about 110 vs. 220… I'll be wiring my new shop for 220 in a few months, so I'll let you know if I feel any difference with the 1.75HP.


----------



## h8uman (Aug 31, 2009)

You will notice a difference in 220, however, if a motor is rated at 1.75HP it will be 1.75HP regardless.

The difference I notice is starting and running. The motor just seems to be happier with more electric running through it.


----------



## rrdesigns (Sep 4, 2009)

I, too, have a recently purchased Sawstop. And my Woodcraft store employee did the same thing and sent me home with the wrong rails. Welcome to the club. BTW, I love my new saw! A word of advice…if you use a metal crosscut/miter sled (I have an Osbourne) ALWAYS check your clearance from the end of the sled to the sawblade and make sure your adjustment screws are tight. Mine were not and I found out the hard way and turned my brake and blade into toast. The sawstop lives up to its advertising. Only the slightest of knicks on the crosscut sled rail, and the blade stopped and dropped so fast you couldn't even see it.


----------



## bigkev (Mar 16, 2011)

Good luck with it.


----------



## Bertha (Jan 10, 2011)

LOL at the Woodcraft guy not knowing what SawStop is. Next time ask him about blades for a Norris A1. Enjoy your new saw.


----------



## mrpedaling (Jun 14, 2011)

Nice saw. Hows the base lift system treating you? Got a shop floor with a signifigant slope and crown to it. Been eying the same setup you have there, but wondering if there are any adjustments for leveling or height in addition to moving.

Fourth of july weekend spent prepping for 220 receptacles…


----------



## ic3ss (Oct 19, 2010)

So the question I've had ever since learning what SawStop was all about is how much does it cost to get back up and running after the saw, well, stops? The brake is sacrafficial, the blade I assume is ruined, what else has to be checked/replaced?

I like the SawStop, but I'm a Unisaw guy and have never used one.

-Wayne


----------



## elicash (May 3, 2011)

My fellow artisans of sawdust, I apologize for just now responding to your questions. Unfortunately, my day job gets in the way of my true passion from time to time…

Deke, I am presently running my saw at 110. I have consulted a few folks about the 220 issue for my particular saw and the consensus seems to be that 220 will provide a little more low end torque and will allow the saw to run somewhat cooler.

Mrpedal, I absolutely love the base lift system. My garage floor is not exactly a flat surface and it handles it just fine.

Ic3ss, In the event the SawStop's brake is triggered, the brake cartridge and most likely the saw blade will need to be replaced, that is all. The brake cartridge is approximately $60.

rrdesigns, how fast did your heart jump?


----------



## sillac (Oct 31, 2010)

As I am sure has been said before and will be said again; you will still get the same power out of the saw, however when put 2 times the voltage through the saw the saw motor will draw half the amps to give the same power, and indeed this will let the saw run cooler and thus last longer, that is if you keep all the dust out of the motor.


----------

